# Kittens in Idabel/McCurtain county Oklahoma. URGENT



## ChiTori (May 20, 2014)

There are 4. 2 have possible homes. They're TINY. Snowlep is starting to neglect them. They're 4 weeks old, covered in fleas. Going to try bottle feeding next paycheck. Put DE on them, in the tiny amount of canned food/water mush we've been feeding them. Also going to try half of a capstar tablet. It's only them that are infested that bad. Barely any fleas on Snowlep or Harley. If you know anyone in this area that wants a kitten AND that will take true care of it please contact me.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

If Snowlep is neglecting them anyway, you might as well get her spayed and start them on KMR until they are ready to eat completely on their own. 

I know you can bathe them in Dawn dish soap for the fleas, but I also know kittens have a hard time maintaining their body temperature so I hope others will come on to tell you exactly how it should be done.


----------



## ChiTori (May 20, 2014)

Yeah, we're trying to get the KMR and capstar to help them out. They squirm quite a bit while getting baths, but they've helped. But I think honestly it stresses them out when they get one because they're vocal. They're 4 weeks and I've heard that's when they're supposed to be weaned but they won't eat the canned food I've prepared for them. I squished it into mush and added water and all they do is lick it. It's just really frustrating and heartbreaking.


----------

